# 2014 Riff Wrath Jam Dates



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi folks.........the first Jam date is for June 21st and the second is for Sept 6, both Saturdays.........if I'm not mistaken, this will be the 6th annual............located minutes from beautiful Elora, On...........30 minutes from Guelph and/or Kitchener/Waterloo.........pastural farm setting........24X24 jam space with basic equipment.........attached 24X24 enclosed space.........always a fun experience regardless of your expertise..........for our previous jams we have been blessed by fairly good weather..........here's hoping..........love for you to come out and play and to meet some GC members.........cheers for now, Gerry


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Like the Kool Aid guy says, Ohhhhhh YEAH!"


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2014)

You know I'll be there again. Have to buy a new air mattress
for the bed of my truck. lol. Here's a link from last years jam.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

22 days away.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Arg!!!!!

Another year that I can't make it


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I will be in Ottawa celebrating my granddaughter's first birthday.

Best to all and have a great jam!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2014)

Wish her a happy for me(us).
We'll miss you.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

I think this will be the first jam I have to miss, got a wedding that day. Rock on, fellow forumites!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2014)

Gonna miss you too.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Getting closer........gonna miss ya Dave and Cam.........have fun..........my computer has been screwing up lately..........sorry for the absence....thanks for holding down the fort Larry..........busy here trying to do some tidying up around here.............here's hoping for our usual good turnout........cheers for now, Gerry


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Getting closer........gonna miss ya Dave and Cam.........have fun..........my computer has been screwing up lately..........sorry for the absence....thanks for holding down the fort Larry..........busy here trying to do some tidying up around here.............here's hoping for our usual good turnout........cheers for now, Gerry


Me and my band The Groove Robbers will be there!


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

Next weekend. Lookin' forward to it.

A pic from last year.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

nice to hear that Dan..........whoo-ha..........now, back to trying to tidy up........half my lawn is covered in sheet steel for my new house roof and the lawn is 2 feet tall........sigh..........oh well, we will manage, as usual........may have to call "goats are us"......lol..........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2014)

RIFF WRATH said:


> ..may have to call "goats are us"......lol..........cheers, Gerry


There actually is a service http://www.goatsrus.com/. But, at $800/acre, 
you may want to ask your neighbours to bring their cattle over instead. lol.

C ya next weekend. I hope Annette is braiding the sweet grass.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

laristotle said:


>


Ah, I now know why you really wanted the AS-120, Larry ... to match up the photo!

Riff Wrath, you're obviously a popular guy as your mailbox is full, but I would appreciate a PM on directions and what one can/should bring besides a guitar and a tambourine (in case I am not worthy, which is rather likely ).


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2014)

lol. I have the gut, but, I've yet to play without clothing.

I'll e-mail the directions to you (I'm sure Gerry won't mind).
And for anyone else who requires directions, PM me.
There's plenty of amps there. If you're more comfortable with
your own, bring it along (I do). There's also a box full of shakers,
jing tinglers, who hoovers, gar ginkers, that the 'do-wah' ladies 
and non-musicians use. But, bring your tambourine as well if you wish.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

as per usual, my puter is being a jerk......Lexx, I just PM'd you before seeing Larrys post......sigh.........one more sleep to go........Mother Nature has promised us a beauty day........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)

lookin' forward to it bro!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2014)

C'ya's this afternoon. I'll be heading out around 2ish.
Any last minute PM's for directions?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks again to Gerry and Annette for hosting another great time!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2014)

Ditto! I had great time as well. Looking forward to September.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

thanks to all who were here......great people, great weather, great music.....and a great pile of empties.........see you in September.........cheers, Gerry


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

Ron (singing), Roryfan, Hamstrung and the Do-wah ladies, Sue and Annette.
Sorry, forgot the names of the bassist and drummer.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Ron (singing), Roryfan, Hamstrung and the Do-wah ladies, Sue and Annette.
> Sorry, forgot the names of the bassist and drummer.


Drummer is Ben and the bass player is Jade. Thanks for posting Larry!


----------



## Waterloo (Dec 25, 2012)

RIFF WRATH said:


> thanks to all who were here......great people, great weather, great music.....and a great pile of empties.........see you in September.........cheers, Gerry


It was a blast and thanks for everything Annette and you did to make this a great success!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

got another vid. took awhile to clean it up (brightness/stabilize).
amps powered down and picked up acoustics for another 3 hrs.


----------

